# Tmt 500 & deca 250 cycle



## conroy1993 (Aug 6, 2015)

Has anyone tried this cycle before just started at 2ml every 3 days with Anadrol 100mg daily


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

What is tmt?


----------



## conroy1993 (Aug 8, 2015)

300mg test e
100mg tren e
100mg mast e


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

Ok well besides running 5 compounds 2 of which are 19 nors which is major overkill pinning enanthate and deca esters eod is short changing yourself. Your peak plasma levels are nowhere close to what they should be or could be by pinning one to two times weekly.


----------

